# Купить аккордеон vignoni



## сергей.67 (27 Июн 2011)

Подскажите, как и где можно приобрести аккордеон vignoni (наиболее пдходящий для меня по цене). Кто имеет в этом плане опыт по связям с Зубицким В.Д. и по приобретению инструмента при его посредничестве? Всем спасибо!


----------



## dizzyaccordion (27 Июн 2011)

Я хорошо знаком с Giancarlo (Vignoni), а также с В.Д.З. Много привёз инструментов для своих студентов и других добрых людей. Могу помочь и Вам. Пишите в "личку" или [email protected]


----------



## Татьяна Ч. (18 Июл 2012)

А я могу Вам посоветовать - не связываться с Зубицким и с его посредничеством. Инструмент Вы получите с горем пополам, но вот потом, когда начинаются проблемы с инструментом, ( а они начнуться непременно) ни Зубицикий, ни мастер, который настраивал этот инструмент вам больше ничем не помогут, хотя и обещают гарантийный ремонт. Я знаю это не понаслышке и отвечаю за свои слова. Все на уровне устных договоренностей, которым грош цена.
Если есть возможность берите через магазин, где есть все документы и гарантии.


----------



## Jupiter (18 Июл 2012)

olga222 писал:


> А я могу Вам посоветовать - не связываться с Зубицким и с его посредничеством.



Правильно... Зачем В.Зубицкому эта головная боль? Да ещё с заказчиками, у которых "семь пятниц на неделе"... 
Берите в магазине... И не портьте музыканту кровь. Кстати, о каком посредничестве Вы пишите? Побойтесь Бога!
Зубицкий никогда не являлся ,не является, и не будет являться посредником Giancarlo Vignoni, который есть хозяин фирмы "Fisart"(нет фабрики "Vignoni" в Кастельфидардо - есть брэнд "Vignoni", фамилия основателя фирмы Fisart/Pigini, которая в 1983 году распалась на две самостоятельных фирмы,на которых,впрочем, работают одни и те же мастера.) 
Этих двух людей(Зубицкий и Виньони) связывает многолетняя дружба и непосредственный рабочий контакт: с помощью таких людей как Зубицкий, Zet10, Кузнецов и других Джанкарло за 6 лет конкретной работы приблизил свои кнопочные аккордеоны к русскому баяну: это и угол скоса левой клавиатуры и толщины грифа и угол кнопок и габариты и прочее...

Обращаясь к Зубицкому вы попросту обращаетесь напрямую в Виньони...Кстати- приедьте на фабрику и купите аккордеон... Это вам будет стоить на 40% дороже...
Так что, olga222 - Вы не правы. Посредник- магазин. И гарантий там 0,0% по сравнению с гарантиями того же Зубицкого. 
Вот человек знающий написал(dizzyaccordion): обращайтесь.Помогу. Где Вы, olga222, магазин "Vignoni" видели? Вы хоть знаете официальных представителей этой фирмы в России?


----------



## bombastic (18 Июл 2012)

и все же у этого пользователя на аве бугари :biggrin:


----------



## Jupiter (19 Июл 2012)

*bombastic*,
Ну Бугари ведь лучше,хотя и дороже намного.Но при знакомстве с Зубицким(а он "лицо" Бугари) можно и Бугари купить в хорошей цене...
Виньони- студенческий аккордеон(если нет наваротов в голосовой части -Бинчи и цельнопланочный бас), на моделях 45 и 47 клавишь можно учиться "до упора",то есть до окончания аспирантуры. Ну а потом уж выбор ясен.Или играть(в смысле,"исполнять"- играют все) или учить...


----------



## zet10 (20 Июл 2012)

Jupiter писал:


> Вы хоть знаете официальных представителей этой фирмы в России?


Конечно!Про меня забыл?))...А я уже года как четыре им являюсь!
Кстати могу сказать ,что все аккордеоны и баяны расходятся практически под заказ,мгновенно и в наличии как правило ни чего не остается,нечего даже на витрину в качестве рекламмы поставить!
Надеюсь, что в этом году мы сможем увеличить количество изгатовления инструментов,(т.к заказов очень много а инструментов катастрофически нехватает) и людям приходится ждать инструменты месяцами((.


----------



## Jupiter (20 Июл 2012)

zet10 писал:


> Конечно!Про меня забыл?))


Да нет,Юра - не забыл. Просто люди некоторые не знают.Вот и спрашиваю их...А на тебя указывать- посчитает Админ рекламой...Поэтому и молчу...


----------



## zet10 (20 Июл 2012)

Jupiter писал:


> А на тебя указывать- посчитает Админ рекламой...Поэтому и молчу...


Согласен...хотя в некоторых случаях "молчание,это путь в неизвестность",как говорил однин из моих наставников в Рам Гнессиных))


----------



## iriska-kiska (13 Сен 2016)

Здравствуйте,не подскажете где сейчас можно купить аккордеон Vignoni Ravel 2 в белом цвете?


----------



## zet10 (14 Сен 2016)

____


----------



## VladimirL (14 Сен 2016)

zet10 (14.09.2016, 02:29) писал:


> Прилагаю фото инструментов,последней фотосессии с Кубка Мира в Ростове,это не все...


А Скандалли...  они-то, живы? Или это просто начальная стадия оформления стенда?


----------



## zet10 (15 Сен 2016)

Конечно живы! Честным,умным и перспективным не зачем умирать))...Так что не бойтесь... Совершенно спокойно заказывайте,покупайте и наслаждайтесь Пиджини, Скандалли... А вот по поводу остальных производителей в Италии,сложно будет мне сейчас ответить четко, много там проблемм.Искренее надеюсь что места на земле Всем хватит))


----------



## oleg45120 (15 Сен 2016)

zet10 (15.09.2016, 03:40) писал:


> А вот по поводу остальных производителей в Италии,сложно будет мне сейчас ответить четко, много там проблемм.Искренее надеюсь что места на земле Всем хватит))


Эх, российский кризис до Италии докатился...


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (18 Сен 2016)

Хотел бы знать разницу между Физарт и Виньони. Ведь это одна же фирма. Только в России Виньони-Жмодик считаются посредственными инструментами, в то время как во Франции ( да и во всей Европе ) Физарт считаются хорошими инструментами - вот даже у Людовика Байера несколько моделей Физарт; я его дважды видел в Нью-Йорке каждый раз с разной моделью Физарт. Это что, две разные производственные линии?


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (18 Сен 2016)

О банкротстве - я подобные слухи слышал и о Roland, Cavagnolo, Fr?res Maugein и т. д., а они все живы и существуют.


----------



## zet10 (19 Сен 2016)

Диего Ваз 3 ! Отличный вопрос, и по делу! Попытаюсь на него ответить...что касаемо первого вопроса,дело в том что линия "Физарт" на Европпу ,была открыта гораздо ранее чем "'Жмодик" для России, поэтому у меня просто не хватило времени , в виду всего трехгодовалого нашего сотрудничестваства ,довести этот проект до победной точки в России,Т.к официально фирма в Италии уже  "банкрот".
По поводу качества, моих инструментов в России ,сейчас уже даже не буду терять времени на объяснение,в своей ценовой политики они были просто вне конкуренции, а там уж про остальное пусть говорит за меня многоуважаемая мной публика... 
По второму вопросу,

Слышать можно многое,а опираться нужно на факты)...живы? Существуют?))... конечно осиновый кол туда ещё не воткнут,но замах уже существенен( Роланда пока мест не касаемо)


----------



## shoufen (16 Ноя 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Диего Ваз 3 ! Отличный вопрос, и по делу! Попытаюсь на него ответить...что касаемо первого вопроса,дело в том что линия "Физарт" на Европпу ,была открыта гораздо ранее чем "'Жмодик" для России, поэтому у меня просто не хватило времени , в виду всего трехгодовалого нашего сотрудничестваства ,довести этот проект до победной точки в России,Т.к официально фирма в Италии уже  "банкрот".
> По поводу качества, моих инструментов в России ,сейчас уже даже не буду терять времени на объяснение,в своей ценовой политики они были просто вне конкуренции, а там уж про остальное пусть говорит за меня многоуважаемая мной публика...
> По второму вопросу,
> 
> Слышать можно многое,а опираться нужно на факты)...живы? Существуют?))... конечно осиновый кол туда ещё не воткнут,но замах уже существенен( Роланда пока мест не касаемо)


----------



## shoufen (16 Ноя 2016)

Уважаемые коллеги! Вопрос прост и не прост, прошу высказаться кто в теме: 

Pigini, Scandalli, Bugari, что лучше? Интересует модели в следующей комплектации: готовый; на 42-46 звуков в правой, 96 басов; возможно с ломанной или без; с встроенными микрофонами или без;

Инструмент для ребёнка 10-12 лет.

Буду благодарен любым подсказкам, соображениям по этой теме.


----------



## zet10 (16 Ноя 2016)

Баян или аккордеон имеется в виду?


----------



## vev (16 Ноя 2016)

shoufen (16.11.2016, 17:20) писал:


> на 42-46 звуков


а он у Вас настолько высокого роста? Для чего расширенный диапазон? Почему полного может не хватать с готовым то басом?


----------



## shoufen (17 Ноя 2016)

Спасибо за отклики.

Баян конечно, по параметрам правой видно.

Парень метр шестьдесят. По диапазону не понял. Насколько знаю, и то что видел 46 звуков в правой это максимальный СТАНДАРТ для инструментов с готовыми аккордами. Ну допустим, хорошо 41-42 звука (77 клавиш) в правой.

Не суть, главное важно существенные отличия в качестве есть или нет, если есть - основные какие, может технические, звуковые?


----------



## vev (17 Ноя 2016)

*shoufen*, извиняйте, но мне было не понятно. Грешным делом подумал по привычке про аккордеон

А вот по поводу марки, Вы слишком примитивно (прошу прощения, если обижаю этим термином...) смотрите на выбор инструмента. У всех трех, указанных Вами производителей, есть хорошие инструменты, а есть полный треш. Почему только эти производители? Подо что инструмент? Новый или б/у? Для чего растущему ребенку покупать далеко не дешевый инструмент? Не лучше ли подождать немного  и если баян не будет забыт, покупать уже готово-выборный?


----------



## shoufen (17 Ноя 2016)

vev писал:


> *shoufen*, извиняйте, но мне было не понятно. Грешным делом подумал по привычке про аккордеон
> 
> А вот по поводу марки, Вы слишком примитивно (прошу прощения, если обижаю этим термином...) смотрите на выбор инструмента. У всех трех, указанных Вами производителей, есть хорошие инструменты, а есть полный треш. Почему только эти производители? Подо что инструмент? Новый или б/у? Для чего растущему ребенку покупать далеко не дешевый инструмент? Не лучше ли подождать немного  и если баян не будет забыт, покупать уже готово-выборный?


----------



## shoufen (17 Ноя 2016)

Вы уж тоже извините если что...Нужно купить новый инструмент. Вопрос цены не стоит, есть возможность купить любой ( редко бывает, но...бывает ), вопрос потому и вопрос чтобы не налететь... Именно баян и именно в таком варианте нужен, поэтому и спрашиваю. Может есть какие то условности, может в такой комплектации они не делают качественно, может надо голоса заказать особенные, что?  Нужен хороший инструмент, дорогой не дорогой не вопрос...


----------



## zet10 (17 Ноя 2016)

Это Вам лучше приехать,если есть возможность ко мне в гости и посмотреть варианты Пиджини,Скандалли которые есть в наличии и принимать решение. Вы в каком городе живёте?


----------



## shoufen (17 Ноя 2016)

Можно написать Вам в личку?


----------



## zet10 (17 Ноя 2016)

Разумеется.


----------

